# Passenger Destinations



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I've decided to do a couple rides a month only when I have to be driving somewhere and need to go in a particular direction. I've noticed with this new interface that I can't even see the destination until AFTER the 5 minute countdown and the pax arrives. This is such BULLCRAP. So now, I can't even use Lyft to drive in the direction I need to go anyway! Is there a way around this? This sucks for people like me who only drive in a certain direction (like those who take rides going home from another job) because you could be driving in the complete opposite direction of where you intended to go!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Only way to know is calling the passenger.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Actually this sucks for a wholly different reason : 

cause it means not being "prepared" ...and fiddling with GPS instead of alertly greeting pax and watching for issues/antics/risks

Also, it makes us look like noobs.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

it is a punishment. The only thing you can do is set your destination filter and pray.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> it is a punishment. The only thing you can do is set your destination filter and pray.


Has ANYBODY, EVER, managed, to get that thing to work?????

Any details on successful attempts?

1) CITY/STATE (perhaps implementation varies, and not just available yes/no?)
2) START POINT? (home/random residence? popular hot spot? transport hub station/air/port?)
3) END POINT? (Popular destination? True place you're heading? Crossroads of major transport artery? Used to set direction only & does't matter?)
4) START DRIVING? (Yes/no/ delay N minutes?)
5) SUCCESS RATE(% with actual passenger)?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Btw, for me (mainly OC + rarely LA, southern California), destinations DO appear after arrival - under the button WHERE THEY USED TO BE IMMEDIATELY POST-PING ;_(((((


Post arrival though, NOT post pickup/zero timer


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I've gotten ONE ride on Lyft Destination Filter and I've used it many times . It only will give you people who are on the same route using LyftLine , I bet if the destination filter worked with all Lyft rides it would work much better. 

However you can see the destination (if entered) once you arrive , just clikc the little menu button on the bottom left corner. I always look as soon as I arrive and twice I've cancelled the ride after arrival if the pax isn't out and ready to go . Again that is a terrible stradegy that is horrible for the customer but not showing the destination to the driver after the acceptance is just stupid , and it's bad for everyone. Sure people were cherry picking rides sometimes but if it is really true that 90% of Rideshare drivers work less then 15hours a week it's my guess that the majority of those drivers didn't even know you could see the destination post ping. Heck I talked to a lyft driver who is full time and has been doing it full time for well over a year that said he never knew you could see the destination lol 

Again you can call customers and ask for their destination, I hate doing it but have done it a few times and everytime the passanger was very understanding as well as confused why the driver wouldn't know the destination if they had entered it in .


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Yea doesn't hurt to call the Pax. I have to do it on any ride greater than 5 mins away now, due to the rate cuts, and increase in gas cost( I drive a Benz so my gas iz 3.55 a gal)


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

The market I'm in doesn't have a destination filter. Guess I'll just have to call every pax.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Never had it work. When I wanted to use it to get back home I realized I couldn't because Orange County doesn't have Line so can't set a destination filter.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuckA said:


> Yea doesn't hurt to call the Pax. I have to do it on any ride greater than 5 mins away now, due to the rate cuts, and increase in gas cost( I drive a Benz so my gas iz 3.55 a gal)


Youch.... Diesel @ 250-260ish for my bimmer is bad enough, but 91 sure must hurt the wallet

Shoulda bought the Bluetec version, man


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Never had it work. When I wanted to use it to get back home I realized I couldn't because Orange County doesn't have Line so can't set a destination filter.


Actually not 100% sure of that...can an LA pax order a normal line into OC?
Last run home from LA, I tried extending the filter to SNA after getting too close and giving up on Carson....and it only gave me the "sorry can't find you rides so we cancel your filter" text around fountain valley-ish


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

SuckA said:


> Yea doesn't hurt to call the Pax. I have to do it on any ride greater than 5 mins away now, due to the rate cuts, and increase in gas cost( I drive a Benz so my gas iz 3.55 a gal)


Its 3.55 a gallon for premium? Where? 
Im in Denver regualr is going for 2.10 ish and premium 2.60ish

I started working with a 335xi (heavily modified too lol) and it got 19mpg on premium my new tsi passat gets around 33 mpg mixed and I've seen a tank of 45 mpg all highway. All while running on regular unleaded. Plus more legroom then a 750i bmw. I love this car for rideshare (also qualifies for uber select)


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Actually not 100% sure of that...can an LA pax order a normal line into OC?
> Last run home from LA, I tried extending the filter to SNA after getting too close and giving up on Carson....and it only gave me the "sorry can't find you rides so we cancel your filter" text around fountain valley-ish


If it's too far of a ride, Line won't be available. There's an error that pops up saying that you cannot request Line because the drop area doesn't service Line.


----------



## Kimfabulous (Jun 25, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> it is a punishment. The only thing you can do is set your destination filter and pray.


What is a destination filter??


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kimfabulous said:


> What is a destination filter??


It creates a free/unpaid Lyft Line to your destination, for which you can get matched riders...in theory

Only available in Lyft Line cities/counties

Doesn't count towards rides # for any incentives doesn't pay PDB on that ride either AFAIR

...doesn't matter though, never seems to work for anyone except once in a blue moon.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Funny thing is that this is a feature that was asked about for a long time (including still on Uber drivers' requests).


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Has ANYBODY, EVER, managed, to get that thing to work?????
> 
> Any details on successful attempts?
> 
> ...


I've tried all the above. Work in SF and I've tried putting in just city/state, even neighborhood (mission district), cross streets, even overshooting my destination. You would think it would be easy for airport runs, but again, I've tried everything, even specific terminals. I was at SFO and set the filter to San Jose to see if it would work. I woke up 2 hours later to a text message saying they couldn't find a ride, blah blah blah. That thing is an engineering fail. A disgrace to mankind


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> I've tried all the above. Work in SF and I've tried putting in just city/state, even neighborhood (mission district), cross streets, even overshooting my destination. You would think it would be easy for airport runs, but again, I've tried everything, even specific terminals. I was at SFO and set the filter to San Jose to see if it would work. I woke up 2 hours later to a text message saying they couldn't find a ride, blah blah blah. That thing is an engineering fail. A disgrace to mankind


You seem to have a different version though, somehow!

LA destination filterfilter only seems to give you a movable pin. Also, it shows a route but does not appear to have any method to export it to a navigation app

And I seem to have heard that the idea is to start driving down said route

PS has anybody tried a SHORT destination filter instead???


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Adieu said:


> You seem to have a different version though, somehow!
> 
> LA destination filterfilter only seems to give you a movable pin. Also, it shows a route but does not appear to have any method to export it to a navigation app
> 
> ...


A moving pin? We have full functionality just short of picking the actual route. I can type exact address, etc, just can't specify freeway versus main blvds.

Of the 2 times out of 200 I've ever had it work was on my to a Giants game. I was 3 miles in away in fishermans wharf and actually received a ping halfway there. Tried it again many times since with no success


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Also, nowadays when I use it, mostly when leaving the house to start a shift, it logs me out sometimes within 5 min. I think had my app been on, it would have been a regular ping, but since my destination was set and it didn't match where the pax is going, they log me out and send the same text. I get logged out within 30. That's my theory


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Has ANYBODY, EVER, managed, to get that thing to work?????
> 
> Any details on successful attempts?
> 
> ...


Like I mentioned in the Destination Filter (and other) threads, I use mine many times a week. After dropping people off in downtown Chicago, I set it back to my suburb of Schaumburg, IL., which is 55 minutes/28 miles away. Have only gotten one "Ping" on the way back out. But it was in a hellishly congested section of the Expressway, still close to downtown Chicago, so I said "***** it!" and let the ride request time out.

It's interesting that if you "miss a request" while the destination filter is on, it lowers your ride-acceptance rate. But it you pick up a passenger, that ride doesn't count towards any bonus/incentive. Is this correct?

The D.F. always times out and takes me out of "Online" mode after 20 minutes. It seems to be a shorter time for some drivers, and longer for others. But for me, it's always 20 minutes, followed by that "We couldn't find u a ride!" text message.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Like I mentioned in the Destination Filter (and other) threads, I use mine many times a week. After dropping people off in downtown Chicago, I set it back to my suburb of Schaumburg, IL., which is 55 minutes/28 miles away. Have only gotten one "Ping" on the way back out. But it was in a hellishly congested section of the Expressway, still close to downtown Chicago, so I said "***** it!" and let the ride request time out.
> 
> It's interesting that if you "miss a request" while the destination filter is on, it lowers your ride-acceptance rate. But it you pick up a passenger, that ride doesn't count towards any bonus/incentive. Is this correct?
> 
> The D.F. always times out and takes me out of "Online" mode after 20 minutes. It seems to be a shorter time for some drivers, and longer for others. But for me, it's always 20 minutes, followed by that "We couldn't find u a ride!" text message.


20 min sounds about right, I'll clock it next time


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> It creates a free/unpaid Lyft Line to your destination, for which you can get matched riders...in theory
> 
> Only available in Lyft Line cities/counties
> 
> ...


This is incorrect . It will coun't as a ride but not the time spent in driver mode towards bonuses.
I had 69 rides about a month ago and needed one more ride to stop but had to pick up my wife so I logged into Destination filter put her address in and as I was driving there got a single ride on my route right after my PDB showed 3 check marks and 70 rides and I got my 20% PDB

I rarely ever get a pick up on it but I use it ocassionally , I have probably used it 30 times and have gotten 2 rides while on destination filter


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

#allpingsmatter


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I love this car for rideshare (also qualifies for uber select)


Confirm that for me please? I have a Passat black on black TDI SEL that, last I looked, did NOT qualify for select.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

DieselkW said:


> Confirm that for me please? I have a Passat black on black TDI SEL that, last I looked, did NOT qualify for select.


What year?


----------



## dcman (Apr 14, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Has ANYBODY, EVER, managed, to get that thing to work?????
> 
> Any details on successful attempts?
> 
> ...


I've had it work one and a half times. 
First time sorta worked. One I got to the passenger they tired to put 4 people in my car. Told them to get out and hit them with the no show fee.
1. Porter Ranch/CA
2. Porter Ranch(Not a real popular place)
3. Home Simi Valley(Not a real popular place)
4. Yes
5. less then 10%

10,000 other drivers in SM so I just wanted to get out so set the DF to place I thought I could get a ride too. 
1. Santa Monica CA
2. 10 freeway(Very popular area)
3. UCLA(Very popular area)
4. Yes
5. Less then 10%


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat My car is a 2013 - I spent a half hour looking at the Uber partner website trying to find the list, but even when my car was brand new it wasn't listed - the VW CC was listed, and the Toureg.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

DieselkW said:


> Jimmy Bernat My car is a 2013 - I spent a half hour looking at the Uber partner website trying to find the list, but even when my car was brand new it wasn't listed - the VW CC was listed, and the Toureg.


Any market that allows the Passat it has to be 2015 or newer . Some markets allow the CC and what's funny is those markets don't allow the Passat and the markets that allow the Passat don't allow the CC

While I think the CC is the better car , the better car for a passanger is definetly the Passat the CC is so small in the back, has no head room and the trunk is a lot smaller . Not to mention it's on low profile tires and is lower to the ground making a more rough ride . But the CC looks a lot better from the outside .


----------

